# Product Review: Koni STR.T's (Streets)... Thank you, ModBargains.com! (Long read.)



## SPDSKTR (Sep 26, 2011)

*NOTE:* I use ModBargains.com for 95% of my purchases when it comes to things like this. My wheels, ///M3 bumper, and Koni STR.T's all came from them. Customer service has been beyond excellent and their prices are competitive. So yes... I am a bit biased towards them now. :hi:

*Backstory
---*
I was in need of shocks and struts badly. They lost all compression, all rebound... my car didn't handle like an E46. The first thing I had to look at was price. Unlike many of the people on this forum, I do not have six Lamborghini's in my twelve-car garage with my supermodel girlfriend (without pointy elbows, of course) making me sandwiches, so cost efficiency is required. People told me to go with Eibach, Bilstein, Tekico, or (lastly) Koni. By the looks of everything, I was going to be spending upwards of $650 on just parts. Greaaaaaat...

I was considering going with the Koni FSD's at first, for the whole concept of them seemed pretty cool. About twelve seconds later, I started reading about them. Some people loved them, but the majority of the people didn't like them. They claimed they were a bit soft under hard turns which would require something a bit stiffer. The price seemed decent, but the word "mushy" appeared in more than one review killed that deal.

But wait! What's this? Koni STR.T's for $425? We might be onto something...

For $425, I honestly couldn't resist. Cheaper than OEM, stiffer than OEM, compatible with lowering springs, reduced body roll... what's there to lose? I needed to find out! Let the research begin!

"My shock just randomly busted!"
"Busted after 5,000 miles."
"Oil leaked out after 25,000 miles!"

"Did you ever hit a bad pot hole?"

"Yes... "

:facepalm:

That was easy.

*The Decision
---*
As I said before, I'm on a tight budget. I can't afford electronically controlled Bilstein coil over systems (I can't lower my car, anyway... the terrain I drive over won't allow it). $425 was perfect for me AND they came with a lifetime warranty. If one busts, I ship it back and get a new one. It just seemed logical to me... so I bought them. ModBargains.com called me up the next day and wanted to verify what kind of car they were going on to ensure I didn't receive the wrong product. In less than a week, they were sitting at my door. I anxiously tore the boxes open (figuratively speaking) and began to admire these orange pistons.

*The Product
---*
The shocks and struts were exactly as advertised. They came with all necessary hardware (including new nuts and Koni window decals... more horsepower, right?) and were packaged up simply enough. After getting them installed (along with new adjustable sway links), I had to flog it around some. While leaving my good friend *smolck*'s (his username) house, I hammered some corners that say 15 MPH is the recommended speed. Not today! I think I railed through them at nearly 40 MPH*. My car felt more solid than it ever has. Body roll was next to nothing and I nearly went flying into my door panel from the amount of lateral force being applied to my body. Bumps felt a little harsh, but it was expected. They are NOT stiff enough to jar the fillings out of your teeth, but they are stiffer than OEM Sach's shocks and struts.

I think this investment is one worth suggesting.

*The Bottom Line
---*
If you're looking to an alternative to OEM shocks but don't want to spend gobs of money on something that does the exact same thing, look into the Koni STR.T's. They are VERY affordable at $425, give the car a more solid feel, and they come with a lifetime warranty. They also look pretty good through the wheel behind the brake rotor... they match the orange color of the bulb in my corner lights while lit. I've only logged about 60 miles on them so far, but I will post an update after I manage to rail through some of my usual stomping grounds*.

I hope you found some useful information in this review and give these a look when it comes time to replace your worn out shocks and struts. Also look at these if you just want a relatively noticeable upgrade to your suspension. Paired with the OEM sport springs, they feel phenomenal.

* - *DISCLAIMER:* I do not encourage street racing, reckless driving, or any other activities that could endanger yourself or other people. I make my own choices and I know the risks associated with them. Always wear your seat belt and keep racing on the track. Say no to drugs and drink your milk. Prices and participation may vary. Batteries not included.


----------



## gettin it (Dec 21, 2011)

Any pics of before and after?


----------



## SPDSKTR (Sep 26, 2011)

gettin it said:


> Any pics of before and after?


If you're referring to ride height, there is no difference... just the way the car drives has significantly improved. I kept the OEM sport springs on. Just imagine orange shocks and struts in your wheel well (you'd really have to look, though).


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

Can you install any lowering springs with this set of suspenison?


----------



## f1fork (May 23, 2010)

Nice review - seems like a great value. That said, dampers only reduce transient body roll - I'm sure handling is much better than before, but a material reduction in body roll simply by replacing dampers isn't going to happen. I just want to keep expectations in check for other readers.


----------



## ModBargains.com (Jan 9, 2012)

Glad to hear that you're happy with the KONI E46 STR.T shocks and thanks for posting up the review. The Koni STR.T shocks are an affordable solution and is a good alternative choice to the more expensive OEM shocks.



momo_oo[][]oo said:


> Can you install any lowering springs with this set of suspenison?


The KONI Street Shocks suitable for stock suspension and will also compliment other aftermarket suspension upgrades such as lowering springs or sway bars.


----------



## lgr122 (Aug 8, 2012)

So you're perfectly happy about how stiff your E46 is with STR.T's?

I might get set of those for mine.
Thinking of some mild lowering and as i understood those are good for that also.


----------



## ModBargains (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks so much for the nice review! We appreciate the support and hope we can continue to help you and the rest of the community with anything you might need for your BMW!


----------



## SPDSKTR (Sep 26, 2011)

Holy bump. I just noticed this.

I always put out a good word for ModBargains.com when I can. 

Now... if I could just magically find a Shark Injector in my mailbox one day...


----------



## bin01123 (Dec 12, 2010)

Does anyone else having any updates with these shocks? Looking to replace the shocks on the wife's E90 and I wanted to see if there was another brand that was close to OEM but not as stiff as the Bilstein & Koni Sports


----------

